# immodium - generic vs. name brand?



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

i always buy the generic - because it's alot cheaper, but last weekend i was out of town for an iowa hawkeye football game (go hawks!) and i forgot my immodium (generic) so i had to buy some at the gas station... $6 for 6 pills - what a rip off... anyway - i took 2 to start and then ended up taking 1 more later - so a total of 3 which when taking the generic - it does the job for the time i need it - but then it's like it wears off later when i have a bathroom handy... the name brand however - did not wear off! and needless to say - i had eaten alot of food, drank alot of beer - and felt bloated and really wanted some relief... so - name brand immodium AD vs. generic????? i just bought some generic at the dollar store - but i was impressed with the name brand. shouldn't the active ingredient do the same job???immodium = dead horse







(beating a dead horse - get it???)but i think my question is warranted...


----------



## jezabel_007 (Mar 7, 2004)

Try lifebrand. I buy it all the time, and it is much cheaper than the name brand, 48 tabs for 19.99 at Shoppers. Works great for me, there is that rare time I'll have to take a third one, but 99% of the time after taking 2 I'm fine.


----------



## dsufferer (Aug 31, 2004)

There is no difference in generic or name brand. I asked my dr this same ?. I take the prescription form, which is a capsule. It ALL contains the same active ingredient: 2 mg of Loperamide.


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

What about inactive ingredients? My doctor prescribed Loperamide in capsule form and every time I took it I would get cramping and watery D about 2 1/2 hours later. This doesn't happen when I buy the brand name over the counter. I can't figure that one out.


----------



## CDG1228 (Aug 12, 2003)

Jezabel_007,That is not a bargain unless you typed in the quantity wrong. I buy the brand name Imodium at Walmart....48 for $11.48 plus tax.I would love to take the generic but they contain lactose. I know the amount is supposed to be very small but I take so many that that would be a lot of lactose.


----------



## jezabel_007 (Mar 7, 2004)

CDG: Well I'm in Canada and you're in the US, so it works out to be about the same.


----------



## Jackio (Apr 21, 2002)

I TRULY believe the name brand is best when it comes to Imodium anyway. I use it all the time. The ingredients read about the same.....but...you just proved it Hawkeye Girl!!. And by the by...GO HAWKS BEAT IOWA STATEAnother IOWA fan.9/11/04 GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## Marcelina (Aug 28, 2004)

I have always used the generic stuff and it has worked well. I don't think there is a difference between the generic and brand. Unless it's the placebo effect.Take care!


----------



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

I get a prescription for immodium from my doctor and its quite a bit cheaper. I think it costs be $25 for 60? (Canadian)


----------



## palma (Aug 2, 2004)

I also stick to the brand name stuff. But I have the same effect where I won't go to the bathroom for a maybe few days after taking it. Although it doesn't feel that great, to me its better then having to worry. Its like 3 days of freedom for me! Maybe I will try the generic stuff to see if it controls the D but still lets me go to the bathroom normally. Did anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

yep - hawks rule... just had to comment on that one! i bought some generic at the dollar store and it was like $3 for 48... i don't think wal-mart can beat that price - but i'm so tempted to buy the name brand from now on... anyway - you all should check out my post about the calcium vitamin i'm taking - i haven't needed immodium for like a week!!!


----------



## Stu (Sep 8, 2004)

After listening to an ineffective ID for several years (that's a whole new subject) I found that immodum-D works great for me ... how, however, do I setup the correct interval for taking that medication ?? If I use a random interval, I sometimes get back to D or cause C.


----------



## transparent (Jul 20, 2004)

I find the name brand to be a much safer choice personally. I use to take a generic but noticed it would constipate me and not stop the diarrhea, and sometimes make the bloating worse. So I stopped using it, checked out the inactive ingredients and for some unknown reason lactose was listed. Of all things they were putting lactose in an an Immodium AD generic. I refuse to take anything but the name brand now.--Trent


----------



## PrairieAngel (Aug 29, 2002)

I find the Wal-mart generic kind is actually better for me. I seem to have less problems on it. And it is so super cheap...48 for 9.92. I am down to one a day so this last a good long time.


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Hi all! I usually hang out at The Meeting Place, but, I saw this thread and I can really relate!I have used both generic and name brand...I think I do prefer the name brand, mainly because I worry about the other inactive ingredients in the generic stuff.Wow....lactose in the generic?!! I will have to watch for that. I wonder why in the world they'd include lactose in an anti-diarrheal?!!Renee


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I tried Walgreen's generic and didn't want as well as the REAL Immodium. Just my 2-cents.


----------



## PrairieAngel (Aug 29, 2002)

I was so impressed today that I thought I just had to share. I was at Wal-mart today and they just started selling Equate brand Immodium 84 tabs for 16.97. It seems like an awesome deal. Of course the box is HUGE!! Considering I am down to one Immodium a day...this should last me awhile! Don't know if this is just Canadian Wal-marts or what.


----------



## AllyinCali1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I purchase Immodium at Sam's Club. It's a box of 72 for $12.99


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

Love equate brand. Before my IBS turned to C i used immodium a lot and always bought the equate brand with no problems. i did by some of the quick disovlves in case of an ememgency, and i have never seen a generic brand of these yet.


----------



## Melkatcar (Aug 14, 2004)

I use the Immodium Advanced, because it seems like that is the only thing that helps me. I have never seen the generic form of this, so I have to pay top dollar for the good stuff.


----------



## britt21 (May 8, 2004)

I ordered 350 generic immodium caplets for $10 on ebay!!!! What a deal- and I didn't have to go through the embarassment of purchasing it at the store!


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

hey britt - i would really check into your ebay immodium before taking them. it sure sounds like a great deal but i would hate to have it not be the real deal, or worse yet - something bad for you.


----------



## 3riversbear (Oct 22, 2004)

I seem to have built up an imunity to Imodium. If I am having a problem, I can take 3 or 4 with with very SLOW relief. Is there anything on the market that helps. I never know what will trigger a problem. I can be out, having a great time, relaxed and boom. So embarassing. In case you haven't guessed, I'm new to this web site.


----------



## Beautygirl (Oct 20, 2004)

When you're going through 5-10 immodiums a day (which during the worst of it, I was) there is no reason to buy the brand name. The ingredients are all the same. In fact, you'll find that many of the generic products are made by the same manufacturer as the Brand names, they just sell them off to stores like Target, Walmart and so on to sell at the lesser price (this applies to a lot of generic versions of just about anything)...So don't throw your money away by falling into the brand name trap! Generic works the same! Remember your IBS may not respond the same way everytime. And if you're a brand name user, and you feel as though the Generic isn't going to work before you even take it, then you've already set it up to fail...Remember, your head does play a HUGE roll in controlling your IBS!


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

Some IBS/D have problems with lactose, even with a few milligrams in Imodium, e.g. But why don't you take lactAse (the enzym that cleaves lactOse), while eating lactOse?


----------



## FastLane (Dec 9, 2003)

the lastase (Lactiad brand) pills do not work very well for everyone. They don't always get all the lactose, and some people are very very very sensitive.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

"the lastase (Lactiad brand) pills do not work very well for everyone. They don't always get all the lactose, and some people are very very very sensitive"this is -maybe- right.But a lot of lactase with (and before) a few miligram of lactose will always work.


----------



## alyssmarie (Nov 8, 2004)

Me, too. I survive on copious amounts of Immodium Advanced. (the big white pills). Those are like my personal savior. I can't even begin to say. If not for Imo-advanced, i probly couldn't even leave the house. I highly recommend it. it seems to work faster than regular imo, and it kills the cramps within 10 minutes. it's great.


----------



## SHANNON S (Feb 10, 2003)

Just my thoughts, I take the liquid. No it isn't cheap but I find it works faster and longer. I only buy the name brand stuff. I had problems on the generic pills.ShannonIBS-D


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

I was working one day 40 minutes from where I live, and had an awful attack. Then I realized that I'd forgotten my immodium (that's probably the only time I've ever left my house without it!!). I went to the grocery store and didn't want to buy the name brand (I buy it at the price club in huge amounts) so I got the store brand. I took 3 or 4 and was just getting worse! I gave them to my friend who can take the generic kind, and I've never looked back. I'm definitely a name brand person when it comes to medicine...I've just never had a generic brand work!


----------



## jaqinfl (Dec 28, 2003)

Costco....96 tabs for like 9 dollars.Can't beat it. Kirkland brand.What do you all keep in your cars when driving, just in case?J


----------

